# Decoys



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I inherited a few decoys from my uncle and know nothing about them. I am hoping someone on here may be able to shed some light on them, I know some decoys carry some $$ value while most dont. These would have come the Outer Bank of NC our the Chesapeake Bay area.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## x101airborne (May 30, 2015)

They look good. Do the heads rotate?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

x101airborne said:


> They look good. Do the heads rotate?


Yes they do. Have found they came from the Eastern Shore in the late 70's, early 80's. Think they have any value?
Thank you.


----------

